# Soap dish



## BattleGnome (Sep 27, 2016)

Hopefully this is the right spot.

Can anyone recommend a good soap dish? I'm almost out of my stock of store bought liquid hand soaps and am debating the switch to a bar as I don't make liquid soap (yet). Apparently the only soap dishes I have in the house don't have drainage and my bathroom doesn't have the best circulation (not even gonna attempt the ones I have). 

Any thoughts?


----------



## earlene (Sep 27, 2016)

I recently bought these to give to family & friends when I give them soap.  I put one by my kitchen sink and have to say it's a really great little soap dish!  They come in white also.  I have not yet seen them in stores, but if you have Amazon Prime, there is no additional shipping for these MelonBoat soap dishes.


----------



## Susie (Sep 27, 2016)

Liquid soap is easy to make, and it is usable the day you make it.  If you can make CP bar soap, you can make CP liquid soap.  Just saying.

Try this thread:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114

I use the recipe in post #8 with a couple of modifications.  I use an equal amount of water to mix with my KOH, and it is not necessary to use SL, it just makes it easier to dilute.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 27, 2016)

It depends on what you want it for. I have found that these work very well by the sink or in the shower. I think they are interesting looking and they are easy to clean. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARVUFOI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have recently seen these, and would like to try one in the shower (or by the sink). I haven't searched for color choices in this style yet, but I think they would work quite well. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B0OJ6BS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

ETA: Earlene, you were quicker - good to know you like these! 



I like to give an inexpensive soap lift to people that I am gifting soap to for the first time. While not the most attractive, they work so well, are easily cut to a smaller size, have never stained or discolored. I use these in my shower. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KNWY3WG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

If you want something decorative, I have something like this in the guest bathroom https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...-soap-dish/3302629?Keyword=draining+soap+dish I've had mine for awhile, and it has holes rather than slots for drainage, but it works well too. I think I found it at Target.


----------



## Chefmom (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm biased.  I am a Potter and I make my own.  These were just finished this week and are drying, soon to be headed into the kiln.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 27, 2016)

These are what I use and sell. They are great and last forever. I have a young girl that makes them for me and if anyone is interested she will make them for others
https://www.etsy.com/listing/474425...search_query=wood soap dish&ref=sr_gallery_40


----------



## artemis (Sep 27, 2016)

This is what I like to get at Dollar Tree. I particularly like the 2 pack of smaller ones. I like them because they can fit inside of a dish I already have. In the bathroom, I have one sitting in a large shell. In the kitchen, I have one sitting on a Depression Glass saucer. I can use a dish I like, with out having my soap sit in water.  https://www.dollartree.com/Marine-Blue-Clear-Plastic-Soap-Savers/p295860/index.pro


----------



## earlene (Sep 27, 2016)

dibbles said:


> It depends on what you want it for. I have found that these work very well by the sink or in the shower. I think they are interesting looking and they are easy to clean. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARVUFOI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I gave these away with soaps until I ran out.  I like that they can be cut down to size if need be, like for a built-in shower stall shelf.  And they seem to be non-slip.



Chefmom said:


> I'm biased.  I am a Potter and I make my own.  These were just finished this week and are drying, soon to be headed into the kiln.


Nice!



cmzaha said:


> These are what I use and sell. They are great and last forever. I have a young girl that makes them for me and if anyone is interested she will make them for others
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/474425...search_query=wood soap dish&ref=sr_gallery_40



These have tempted me in the past, but so far I have not found one that I thought would fit well on my sink area.



artemis said:


> This is what I like to get at Dollar Tree. I particularly like the 2 pack of smaller ones. I like them because they can fit inside of a dish I already have. In the bathroom, I have one sitting in a large shell. In the kitchen, I have one sitting on a Depression Glass saucer. I can use a dish I like, with out having my soap sit in water.  https://www.dollartree.com/Marine-Blue-Clear-Plastic-Soap-Savers/p295860/index.pro



I also use these in ceramic soap dishes that otherwise would collect water.  I actually like buying unique looking ceramic soap dishes (or just ceramic ware that can work as a soap dish) and include a lifter such as this and pair them with my gifted soaps.  

Here's another one that is TOO BIG for anywhere in my house and I have 3 bathrooms.  I really like the design, but it's big enough for a 6 ounce bar of soap and is really rather large.  I have to find someone who has space for a soap dish this size and give it to them.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Sep 27, 2016)

artemis said:


> This is what I like to get at Dollar Tree. I particularly like the 2 pack of smaller ones. I like them because they can fit inside of a dish I already have. In the bathroom, I have one sitting in a large shell. In the kitchen, I have one sitting on a Depression Glass saucer. I can use a dish I like, with out having my soap sit in water.  https://www.dollartree.com/Marine-Blue-Clear-Plastic-Soap-Savers/p295860/index.pro



I like these also.  If you're a Prime member, they're cheap on Amazon.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 27, 2016)

BrewerGeorge said:


> I like these also.  If you're a Prime member, they're cheap on Amazon.



I could totally roll with that.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 27, 2016)

I use the ones that Artemis uses. I really, really love them. They fit quite nicely and provide superb drainage inside my soap dishes which are pretty as a picture, but don't have much drainage to speak of on their own. I buy them for cheap on Amazon.


IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Sep 27, 2016)

Chefmom said:


> I'm biased.  I am a Potter and I make my own.  These were just finished this week and are drying, soon to be headed into the kiln.



Do you glaze them?


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 27, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Kitchen-Ba...Holder-Plastic-Sleek-/272238624348?nav=SEARCH

These are not as attractive as earlene's but they are v cheap, self cleaning and stick to glass shelves.


----------



## biarine (Sep 27, 2016)

For 2 years I use soap bar but this month I started to make liquid soap and I like it, I use it for my laundry, dish soap and hand soap too.


----------



## Chefmom (Sep 27, 2016)

Susie said:


> Do you glaze them?



Yes, first they dry completely then they are fired to a low temperature (called a bisque fire) and then glazed and then high fired in a glaze fire.


----------



## Susie (Sep 28, 2016)

Chefmom said:


> Yes, first they dry completely then they are fired to a low temperature (called a bisque fire) and then glazed and then high fired in a glaze fire.



Ooh, I bet they are gorgeous! And very practical!


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you for all the suggestions. 

Susie, I do plan to make liquid soap some day but right now I don't quite have the space to start adding more bottles to my collection of soaping supplies.


----------



## Susie (Sep 28, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions.
> 
> Susie, I do plan to make liquid soap some day but right now I don't quite have the space to start adding more bottles to my collection of soaping supplies.



It's only one more bottle-KOH.  But I get the message.  Some day, not today.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 28, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions.
> 
> Susie, I do plan to make liquid soap some day but right now I don't quite have the space to start adding more bottles to my collection of soaping supplies.



I understand.  I have so many bar soaps to use up that it will be a while before I get into liquid soap, as well.  I also test my soaps when I wash my hands so there is method behind my madness.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 28, 2016)

What you want in a soap dish is one that will either raise the soap above any water that may collect in the dish, or one that will allow the water to drain. I guess many soap dishes are designed by people who are more concerned about style over function, because they do neither. When I redid my bathroom, I wanted a really pretty soap dish, and the one that I wanted let the soap sit in a puddle, so I added one of those dollar store style ones above, and presto, dry soap. So even if you fall in love with a soap dish that's not good for soap, it can still be usable.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Sep 28, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> What you want in a soap dish is one that will either raise the soap above any water that may collect in the dish, or one that will allow the water to drain. I guess many soap dishes are designed by people who are more concerned about style over function, because they do neither. When I redid my bathroom, I wanted a really pretty soap dish, and the one that I wanted let the soap sit in a puddle, so I added one of those dollar store style ones above, and presto, dry soap. So even if you fall in love with a soap dish that's not good for soap, it can still be usable.



I prefer the ones that drain well rather than just raise the soap. If water accumulates in the dish, for instance if you use it in the shower area, the soap won't dry nearly as well even if it's raised above the water. A soap high in glycerin can even stay quite wet on the bottom side. So I would suggest that for a soap to dry quickly and well, it's helpful for the soap dish to do the same. Just my experience with it, but probably good to consider in an area with poor air circulation.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 28, 2016)

Susie said:


> It's only one more bottle-KOH.  But I get the message.  Some day, not today.



We bought a hous in the middle of renovations (2years ago) with what used to be  a second kitchen. My husband had a "bar" on his list of "demands" for house buying (he later admitted it was more "man cave" than "bar" he was looking for).  When I started soaping he agreed the area we call "bar" will have to double as soaping area because we can put actual doors on it. I keep telling him we need to finish the bar. He deserves a man cave, right? (It's totally not because I need soap storage. Currently our coat closet doubles as shoes and oils, it's not pretty)


----------

